# Seeking for light



## onham de samaritan (Aug 12, 2019)

It been seven good years have been trying to locate a lodge or where i can be partition. Or better still any assistant on how i can belong to this great fratanity. Am here in suleja, Nigeria.

Sent from my TECNO KA6 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mike Martin (Aug 30, 2019)

You need to contact the Grand Lodge of Nigeria, as you can only enquire about joining Freemasonry where you actually are.


----------

